# Support Code: 802-2614



## Flare (Nov 22, 2017)

So I was doing some Homework and finished, so I decide to check on Pocket Camp and find this.








I'm on EST so time is certainly 12:56 AM rn. Yet this still happens. 

Anyone else seeing this?


*EDIT*: Ughh now it's 802-2609.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I just saw this. It told me it was a "new day" (I'm in Central, so it's midnight) and then I was booted back to the home screen. After I tried to get back into the game I received the error message.
I have NO idea what it's supposed to mean.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 22, 2017)

> *EDIT*: Ughh now it's 802-2609.



This has been mine for the past 30 minutes now. I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Flare (Nov 22, 2017)

So everything was well, but now that it's Night in the game, Communication Errors have begun, so maybe Morning and Night time in Pocket Camp has an issue.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm just now getting error code or "support code" 802-2609. It's 4PM.


----------



## Darumy (Nov 22, 2017)

I got this junk earlier in the morning, currently in B.C.

I'm pretty sure it's just launch time server overload issues, haha.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 23, 2017)

It really is bad at night. Haven't had much issues all day, once it hits 10PM it doesn't let me on.


----------



## Sweetened Poison (Nov 23, 2017)

angiepie said:


> It really is bad at night. Haven't had much issues all day, once it hits 10PM it doesn't let me on.



That might explain my own error code: 802-0809. Was fine until 10pm. :/


----------

